# should i remove eggs



## carole (Oct 9, 2004)

Well Dwain turned out to be a girl.Second egg was laid last night.
should i remove them?She does not seem interested and she hasnt had the chance to mate.Iv checked them in front of a bright light and they are empty.Will it hurt her to remove them.Any advise welcome


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Carole,

You should replace them with plastic or wooden dummy eggs and let her decide if she wants to keep them or not. We don't encourage anyone to just remove the eggs as it will just cause her to lay more eggs, which isn't good for them, as they are not chickens. They can potenitally develop egg laying issues,& infections, not to mention deplete their calcium reserves. We have enough threads on the subject.

If she has a mate, replace the eggs and try to keep them interested in them as long as possible, if you or another human are the object of her affections, refrain from petting her on the back as that will also stimulate her egg production. Some hens will respond.... some won't, just good to know. You can still prune and pet her gently on her neck and tummy.


----------



## carole (Oct 9, 2004)

Thank you for the reply .I did try to find out before i posted but probably not far back enough.I have not removed eggs as yet but will do as soon as i can get dummy eggs.She doesnt have a mate .She was found oct 2005 and i did call owner to see about having her back ,because of his answer that is why she here with me.


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

If There Is No Way The eggs Are any Good Then You can Just Let Her keep her Own Eggs. But Would get The Dummy Eggs If You Have A Male Pigeon Around Her.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2008)

I let Poopy sit on her real eggs until she loses interest in them. As soon as she lets them get cold, I remove them. I bought dummy eggs, but I don't use them. I do scratch her on her back and I know that it stimulates her to lay eggs, but she seems to love sitting on her eggs. We've gone through the same cycle for a couple of years now. I'm sure that Poopy wouldn't be able to lay eggs as often as she does and remain healthy without the calcium supplement. Poopy lays one egg and then a couple of days later lays another. She halfway sits on the first egg (kind of half standing) until the second egg is laid. When the second egg is laid, she nests on the eggs as long as she thinks there is a possibility that they will hatch. She eventually gives up on the eggs and leaves the nest.


----------

